# Assessing used router bits



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

I went to a big garage sale today with numerous woodworking tools on offer, among them a selection of router bits. They were all big bits, priced at $20 each. I could not use any of them but it got me thinking: Can you assess the quality of a used bit just by looking at it? Are there any quick tests you can do? Would carrying a magnifying glass be of any use?

Can you tell how sharp the bit is without actually using it to cut?

This is not the first time I have seen router bits in a garage sale and no doubt there will be more, so a skill at assessment would be useful.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Quick test, take a small note pad with you,take the bit and use it like a pocket knife, if it cuts the paper clean, it's sharp.. if not pass on it.many router bits don't get used much...a time or two and that's it. 

======






crquack said:


> I went to a big garage sale today with numerous woodworking tools on offer, among them a selection of router bits. They were all big bits, priced at $20 each. I could not use any of them but it got me thinking: Can you assess the quality of a used bit just by looking at it? Are there any quick tests you can do? Would carrying a magnifying glass be of any use?
> 
> Can you tell how sharp the bit is without actually using it to cut?
> 
> This is not the first time I have seen router bits in a garage sale and no doubt there will be more, so a skill at assessment would be useful.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I've used the 'thumbnail test', but thats about it without cutting wood.

The best way to check the router bits out in my humble opinion is to look at the rest of the tools in the sale. Are they all used and abused? Then the router bits probably have been as well.

Buy names you know, whiteside, amana, CMT, etc, cheap bits aren't going to be a value used.

I see posts on craigslist for used bits with phrases like "just a little surface rust", or see the bits piled together in the picture, the carbide edges banging on each other... definietly screaming stay away.

If the guy's other tools have been well taken care of, his bits probably have as well.


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

I would say, look for obvious flaws or nicks. Your fingernail can feel any nicks on the cutting edge. Even if they are dull they will still cut, and they can be sharpened with a diamond file. I don't know how to define sharp but I would say that sharp it the same as the cutting edge on a drill bit.
If they are not obviously damaged, chances are they are alright.
My opinion.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

I'd also look for carbide braising on the cutting edges. Tough to explain but take a look at one of your carbide bits and you'll see it. Avoid those without carbide.

Another $0.02 worth...


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi CRCrack: 

My rule is this: I'll buy anything providing it's cheap enough. $20 per bit -- nope I'll buy the whole lot for $20 but figure 90% of the bits will not be usable even unused due to bad storage, etc. I bought an M12V, a kentron panel bit set, 60 Canadian tire/BusyBee bits and a few Amana for $35. I got what I paid for. Only the Kentron bits, Amana bits and the router were usable. All the others were chipped or various stages of deterioration, rust etc.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

I think a "GOOD" magnifying glass or jewelers glass is a good idea if you're in the market for used bits. 
Use it to look at a new, unused or clean one time use bits, take note of the cutting edge and the way it reflects light off it then a clean old and often used bit. Nicks, burns and dull edges stick out like a sore thumb.

Some people, (like me) have very hard nails and the nail test is useless. The paper test in general works well enough for knives and scissors but at best you're likely to access a very small portion of the cutting edge on a straight bit let alone a convoluted profile as an example of the entire cutting surface.

The girlfriend of an old friend of mine worked in a bank and they had these kind of like lighted mini/portable microscopes that they used to verify legit money when there was a question. All you did was set it on top of the bill and you wouldn't believe all the stuff on paper money, that would be killer for something like bit evaluation.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

Ghidrah, I must say that I tend to agree with your post. I played with the bits I have at home and found it difficult to determine sharpness of the *whole* edge other than visually.

I like the binocular magnifying glasses I use for engraving etc. but they would be a pain to carry.

Add a jewellers eyepiece to the magnet, tape, calipers and a 3/4"-16 bolt to the garage sale kit ...


----------

